# knever3's Old School Amp Bathroom (video inside!!)



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

When I decided to renovate a room of mine I decided to decorate with my own interests in mind. So some people are into fine art, paintings, nick nacks, etc. I decided that my interest has always been Car Audio amps. Since this was a time to collect a few of my favorite brands or something I would love to have someday this is what I came up with.

Enjoy!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8_fZLK0-mc


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife would kill me. I have to ask...what model is the ESX?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow....gotta admit....it's the best looking bathroom I've ever seen.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

whoa!! you the man!!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

ou812 said:


> My wife would kill me. I have to ask...what model is the ESX?


Q120.4 new never used


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

rockytophigh said:


> Wow....gotta admit....it's the best looking bathroom I've ever seen.


Thanks! My girlfriend, now wife bought me that Xtant BNIB with the vinyl still over the case. I just had to mount it across in direct view as a reminder of how awesome she is!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

knever3 said:


> Q120.4 new never used


Sweet. I should do this to our bedroom. I love it.


----------



## ZacG26 (Jul 26, 2013)

knever3 said:


> Thanks! My girlfriend, now wife bought me that Xtant BNIB with the vinyl still over the case. I just had to mount it across in direct view as a reminder of how awesome she is!


That would certainly turn a girlfriend into a wife! That's a catch!

Coolest bathroom ever.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

knever3 said:


> Thanks! My girlfriend, now wife bought me that Xtant BNIB with the vinyl still over the case. I just had to mount it across in direct view as a reminder of how awesome she is!


While on the throne!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

ZacG26 said:


> That would certainly turn a girlfriend into a wife! That's a catch!
> 
> Coolest bathroom ever.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

She got a sister?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Your bathroom has a bigger and nicer amp display then most stereo shops in the Cincinnati area.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Your bathroom has a bigger and nicer amp display then most stereo shops in the Cincinnati area.


Haha! To bad it's going this way. There are so many nice amps out there but you can only find them online.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Kickass! Only thing missing is the plunger, haha!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Very cool! All you need is a switch board and a set of speakers so you can listen to a different amp each time you do your 'bidness


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Do you hand out a key for others to use the bathroom(like stores and gas stations do)? Wouldn't want to see any of those gems walk off


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

That's hilarious and very cool at the same time!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You better not use anything other than 1ply for toilet paper in a bathroom like that.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

bigdwiz said:


> Very cool! All you need is a switch board and a set of speakers so you can listen to a different amp each time you do your 'bidness


I actually thought about that. I wanted to recess some amps into the wall and put tempered glass overtop. Of course the amp would show the circuit board with some led lights. I was going to put a 12V power supply in the wall too. In the end I thought it would be too expensive to have the power supply running all the time, not very eficcient.

I would love to have a sunken Phoenix Gold MS1000 under glass!

Or maybe on a bigger budget an Audison HR100.

Maybe someday...


----------

